# 5 plant harvest!



## mammal (Jan 13, 2009)

check the link in my sig for the grow

the strains were:

Big Bang (BB)
Strawberry Haze (SH)
Big Buddha Blue cheese (BC)
Skunk #1 (S1)
White Widow (WW)








and the total weight is:


BB = 27 grams 0.95 ounces
SH = 54 grams 1.90 ounces
BC = 92 grams!!! 3.24 ounces!!!
S1 = 35 grams 1.19 ounces
WW = 60 grams 2.11 ounces







i also made 9 grams of hash from the trim.

so total wieght of them all including the hash is 277 grams which is 9.77 ounces!


----------



## gogrow (Jan 13, 2009)

lovely bro; +rep


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

yup great stuff man + rep !


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 13, 2009)

Your white Widow doesn't look as white as Ive seen it in the past. Why is that? They do look good, Im just curious!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 13, 2009)

nuff respect 4 dat +rep!! how tall was ur blue cheese when u put it in flowering coz mine are 11inches hope my girls get that weight i got 4bless


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2009)

well done mate, looks nice, im so jelous but very well done mate


----------



## massmurda420 (Jan 13, 2009)

In the words of rachel ray YUMMMMM OOOOO!!! 
GOod job man and why doesnt ur WW look so whitE?


----------



## B3NNY IRL (Jan 13, 2009)

some hella tasty lookin nugs my man.. HAPPY DAYS


----------



## seymourxxx (Jan 13, 2009)

Lovely! How's it smoke?


----------



## TheRuiner (Jan 14, 2009)

Hell yea man, kudos indeed! Have you been able to smoke some of everything yet, what's your favorite? Jealous indeed!!!


----------



## NarrowEye (Jan 14, 2009)

Good job, which one tastes best?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 14, 2009)

beautifullest nugs.


----------



## mammal (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks everyone, not tasting any until theyre properly cured, will update with a full smoke report in the near future.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 14, 2009)

Stupid question but where did you get your scale?


----------



## mammal (Jan 14, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> Stupid question but where did you get your scale?


....argos....


----------



## phoenix862 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got done following the journal to this point, Quite the adventure i might add can't wait to hear how they smoke beautiful girls man.


----------



## stilltokin (Jan 15, 2009)

oh man.......I'd love to have a variety like that
beautiful rep+


----------



## mammal (Jan 16, 2009)

early smoke report:

blue cheese- strong and fast acting but not long lasting, really in the head with a slight indica stone

strawberry haze- very funtional clear head stone with nice mellow body stone, a real nice smoke!#

i'll do a proper smoke report once ive got them all cured and smoking with some friends.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jan 16, 2009)

i got 2 fem. blue C from big buda but i aint done nothing with them yet.
quick question if i may... did u have any dificulty wit da plant ? as iv heard they are a bit of a weak strain n need more attention than others?
and iv noticed that it yeilded more than any other. is that normal? i mean is BC a good yeilder?
peacee.


----------



## mammal (Jan 16, 2009)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> i got 2 fem. blue C from big buda but i aint done nothing with them yet.
> quick question if i may... did u have any dificulty wit da plant ? as iv heard they are a bit of a weak strain n need more attention than others?
> and iv noticed that it yeilded more than any other. is that normal? i mean is BC a good yeilder?
> peacee.


i probably paid mine the least attention and its yielded the most, an absolute pleasure to grow!


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jan 16, 2009)

great crop . ill think its gona be my main strain soon .


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 17, 2009)

That's awesome mate! Should keep you going a little while?!


----------



## Wild (Jan 17, 2009)

Only just read through the whole grow, but it was a good read. You have an amazing crop after all that. I visited the journal due to the Alaskan Ice, big time let down mind. You've got me interested in the Strawberry Haze and White Widow though! 
If you ever do anything with that Alaskan Ice, i'll still be interested to know how it smokes. Hahaha you never know, the smoke might still be as good as Greenhouse made it sound! Haha, however unfortunatley I doubt it. +Rep for the grow


----------



## kinghash (Jan 18, 2009)

any pictures of hash?!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 27, 2009)

mini smoke report mammal?? 

just saw this thread and had to drop a line from journal to harvest thread
that blue cheese bud looks so nice


----------



## mammal (Jan 28, 2009)

ive given samples to a stoner friend of mine who smokes far more than me so hes a much better judge, heres his smoke report of the haze and cheese, more to follow soon.

_strawberry haze:

smell - first thing you notice about the haze is the distinctive sweet smell, very nice. one of those where you could just sit and smell the buds for ages

high - Very heady, chatty and "high" feeling, totally mobile/in control as well, good for a social smoke, a very good "pass it round" joint id say. doesnt make you sleepy and i got very little in the way of blood sugar loss. little to no body stone i found so perfect for wake and bake

smoke - Cant complain, probably the nicest of the 5, almost fruity, again like the smell very distinctive, grinds up very nice so didnt have to keep relighting

---------------------

Blue Cheese:

Smell - Horrible and Beautiful, stinks to high heavens not PARTICULARLY pleasant but not unpleasant

High - Heady/High but with a little less social feeling more spacey, medicinal around the face, still functional but not as much as the haze, seems to turn into quite a nice little body stone after about half an hour

Notably sticky as christ, awesome, more of a pipe smoke than a joint smoke tho cost it doesnt burn well (this may change as it dries out a bit more)_


----------



## mammal (Jan 29, 2009)

heres the rest of the smoke report:


Skunk No 1

Smell - Quite light, pleasant, "Reefury", when its burning its not the strongest of reefur smells, making it probably perfect for smoking it in public

High - I still dont know, its GOOD dont get me wrong, i just dont think its as nice as the other 4 plants, i think its too much of a "jack of all trades" but not as GOOD a jack of all trades as the widow. its more a bodystone than a head, very "space out" but doesnt seem to last very long on me anyway

Smoke - nice, but not the nicest, probably the harshest smoke out of the 5, will probably only get worse as it gets drier

I know it looks like ive dissed this plant, this isnt the case, its just my least favorite, i think the best uses for the smoke on this is, if you just fancy a quick puff at work or want a wee quick spliff before you go to bed or something like that


Also tried mixing this with the haze, the result was a bit more of a bodystone from the haze spliff which is always a good thing.

--------------------------

Big Bang

Smell - Quite like the skunk, not terribly stinky, but nice all the same, bit stronger than the Skunk,when it burns it stank my entire house to HIGH HEAVENS for a good while, and it smells fucking LOVELY when its burning

High - Pure couchlock/relaxjesus, whenever ive smoked this ive either passed out and had the greatest weednap ever, and just felt really really relaxed, hits you around the face and eyes then goes for the muscles and u can just sit on the couch all night watching stupid movies and winding down after a day at work, this is probably what makes the big bang my favorite of the 5, its no frills reefur, not high or giggly, but BY GOD is it relaxing as fuck and just overall feeling of contentment no matter what youre doin, and ladies and gentlefucks...thats what i smoke the reefur for.

Smoke - Really nice, strange (not unpleasant) smoketaste ive not came up against before, not harsh at all, almost "woody" really nice smell when burning.

------------------------------

White Widow

Finally the widow, everycunt knows this one

Smell - Like white widow...that unmistakable smell that as soon as you open the bag you recognise as being THE REEFUR. takes me back to my childhood.

High - The TRUE jack of all trades (fuck you skunk no 1) pretty much a fantastic all round smoke, nice bit of head/face high nice bit of relaxation, nothing overly strong or dehabilitating it just does exactly what it says on the tin, gets you stoned for a nice long time, doesnt space you out too much so you can still have a good old social smoke, when i sampled this we just sat and played call of duty on the xbox 360 for most of the night and laughing at random shit.

Smoke - Nice, its a toss up between this and the haze for nicest ACTUAL smoke in my opinion, just goes down so well, doesnt harsh your throat out, tastes nice, smells nice, like i said, i think white widow is the best jack of all trades reefur, smoke it in a group/on your own at any point in the day and youll still enjoy it.


----------



## DWR (Jan 29, 2009)

> Big Bang
> 
> Smell - Quite like the skunk, not terribly stinky, but nice all the same, bit stronger than the Skunk,when it burns it stank my entire house to HIGH HEAVENS for a good while, and it smells fucking LOVELY when its burning
> 
> ...



Wow what an excellent report makes me a proud owner

* edit * i read u had the same effect in your face, the first toke i had from it my face went numb.. 

ahh lovely stuff man ! + REP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! excellent report !


----------



## smokeh (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for this post. at least i know im doing something right as my blue cheese looks the same as urs 

oh and i found my blue cheese to be not sticky after a cure. i smoked it all in joints 

i repped u for a nice harvest.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 29, 2009)

u said you got 9 grams of hash from your trim, did you use bubble bags???

i cant wait to harvest my big buddha cheese. 

nice crop im jealous +rep for u bro




late


----------



## newbnovice (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm extremely envious. Props man.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 7, 2009)

big ups on ur grow ma that big baqng sounds wonderful u also seem like you would like maple leaf indica it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO relaxing and smells and tastes great


----------



## mammal (Mar 8, 2009)

gonna post this in here as well as my old grow thread as im sure some peeps will be interested in some of my own alaskan ice harvest pics:







looks good right? nice big FAT sativa buds?...

...WRONG. close up, it looks like this:












on the positive side, whats there is nicely covered in trichs. on the downside its all leaf and stalk. see much bud there? me niether 

will give a smoke report in a few weeks time.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 15, 2010)

too bad you pulled so early.the NL#5 is real good smoke that really fattens up the last few weeks of flowering,let that other girl mature then gently take her when the time is right.


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

that was a couple years ago. last update was 15 months ago.


----------



## mammal (Jun 15, 2010)

rzza said:


> that was a couple years ago. last update was 15 months ago.


and there wasnt a NL#5 in the grow either...


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

bahahahaha


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 15, 2010)

nice harvest man.


----------



## rob dos (Jun 15, 2010)

Is that dry weight? How were they grown?


----------



## mammal (Jun 15, 2010)

rob dos said:


> Is that dry weight? How were they grown?


wow all this attention after a year and a half! its a soil grow, the link is in my sig, and yes it was dry wieght.


----------



## potka (Jun 15, 2010)

wow lol THATS IMPRESSIVE kinda late lol


----------



## Mr.Cartiere (Dec 17, 2010)

Ay them nuggz is crazy!!! I'm a newbie, but trust my words, I've done some seroius homework on growin bud. 
I'm just hopin all my studyin gets me some green like that shit you got! Maybe when I start my first grow,
you can give a green brotha some experienced tips. Green power my brotha!


----------



## german1989 (Dec 17, 2010)

shweeeet nice looking buds well done


----------



## webb107 (Dec 17, 2010)

WOW nice one map +rep what size space and light was this done under mate? also what nutes?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been gifted 2 bag seeds of the strawberry haze i'm thinking of putting 1 in pretty much no veg time just straight 12-12 worth doing? any thoughts?


----------

